# Ex-alcoholic husband causing heartache on kids.



## pgk453 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi-I have been divorced for 5 years and we have two children together. My ex is a non-functioning alcoholic living on social security. He keeps getting kicked out of apartments and is almost homeless. My kids are upset that he does not have any money for food because he was robbed by a women addict that he had in his apartment for sex. My kids have asked me to give him money as I have in the past when he runs out because they don't have any extra. I am remarried and have a great husband and comfortable lifestyle so I feel guilty and cover his overdue payments from time to time. Where do I draw the line?


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Your xhusband is not your responsibility and by furnishing him with money or food will only enabe or prolong his denial. As callous as that sounds, it will speed the process by not making it easy anymore.

For you, you may want to call an AA hotline that can give you sound advice about your X's condition/disease. And advice on how you may care for your own well-being instead of feeling guilty.

There are children's therapy available. It is really terrible that alcoholism resorts to the lowest form of guilt or manipulation to avoid looking or even accepting the powerlessness of the condition. Your children are being effected by his manipulation. Of course, they love their father but perhaps can be made to understand that he is a very sick person in need of professional help.

I wish you all of the best. It is a very tough situation to stand by and do nothing but it is the best thing for this alcoholic. He may reach his bottom faster and get help if the regular help dries up. It is in God's hands not yours. Relieve yourself of any responsbility. You have tried.


----------



## pgk453 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, I hate seeing my kids suffer over his behavior. I suggested that my daughter try to meet with his social worker.


----------

